# Having a bad day ...



## macondo (Jul 21, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt3KJeJ3NM4_


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 22, 2019)

I had to fix the printer on my wife's Windows notebook. Sounds like the 21-minute video I could produce. It also sounds like my trials of trying to figure out what Linux was doing when someone hired me to make a driver for it a couple of months back.


----------



## rsronin (Jul 22, 2019)

I watched this guy at youtube once and a while, now he seems to be really suffering.


----------

